# Can We Start a Ultrasonic Fogger Section



## olscratchy (May 23, 2009)

I am trying to find some information on cloning with ultrasonic fogger.
1. how long should the fogger run?
2. should I use a Dome over the cuttings?
3. should I use nutrient?
4. should I use medium other than neoprene & a 3" basket?
5. can fogger be in same container or piped in?
And any other info would be great, Thanks


----------



## Encomium (Mar 3, 2011)

olscratchy said:


> I am trying to find some information on cloning with ultrasonic fogger.
> 1. how long should the fogger run?
> 2. should I use a Dome over the cuttings?
> 3. should I use nutrient?
> ...


 I'd also like to know a bit more about this from people with experience. From what I've read tho (not saying it's true but I've read it on forums): 1. The fogger doesn't need to be on 24/7. One guy using a larger reservoir (10 gal) than I'm going to make has is one for 5 minutes, off for 45. I'll probably start mine 5 on 30 off. 2. I thought since the whole point of rooting a clone means that at least initially the clones are taking in moisture through their leaves? This means to me that a dome would be needed to retain humidity for the leaves. 3. Nutrients should be 1/4 strength of what you'd use in another system since the these foggers can mist nutes to finer particles allowing plants to absorb them quicker. 4. No idea. 5. I think depending on the type of fogger you use determines this. I have one that 'floats' on top of the water as opposed to the humidifier types. I've seen several examples of DIY where the humidifier type was separate and just pumped in. I've heard there are issues with heat using the float type foggers. This is especially so if your reservoir is less than 10 gallons. My DIY will be 5 gallons so I'm curious as to what I can do to amend this.


----------



## doser (Apr 10, 2011)

I would also like some feedback. Any thoughts/experience?


----------



## R3DROCk9 (Apr 10, 2011)

i have experience with this...ultrasonic foggers work great, bu heat can be a problem if the fogger rests in the reservoir....jus make sure you have enough gallons of water in the res to compensate for heating...i ended up adding a peltier to my res and it worked good...roots busted out all over, bu constant daily temperature checking and adjustment was too much for mHe..i tried putting foggers on timer, bu without a fan inside res to move fog around, it was useless...jus stale stagnant air fog in res....NEEDS TO BE MoVED AROUND...moved to ez cloner and had more problems....now i use root riot and take cuttinhgs that way.....much easier than monitoring heat issues with foggers and constant hourly cleaning with ez cloner clogged tips n such


....hope this helps


----------



## highonbud (Apr 13, 2011)

I currently have a system running on an Ultrasonic Fogger, it works.


----------



## Serapis (Apr 13, 2011)

This would be the perfect place to show it off and describe it and your results.. 



highonbud said:


> I currently have a system running on an Ultrasonic Fogger, it works.


----------

